# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  فتاه طبقت برنامج عبدالكريم المشيقح ....وتزوجت^^

## al-jo0oharh

السلام عليكم
قولوا ماشاء الله..

والله العظيم اللي دعاني للتسجيل للمنتدى رغبة انكم تشاركوني قصتي وتستفيدون وتطبقون

انا كنت العام الماضي ..

وتحديدا برمضان تقريبا يوم12 بالشهر.. كنت جالسة ع قناة بداية وشفت محاضرة للشيخ المشيقح ويحكي

القصص .. هنا انا تحمست...

وقلت بطبقها.ووالله مامر فترة بسيطة وحنا بالشهر على اخر الشهر يجيني خبر تلميح بخطوبتي.

وبنص شوال تملكت قولوا ماشاء الله...طبعا بقولكم برنامجي...


انا طبقت وصفة الشيخ المشيقح... طبعا كان ينقصني مسالة الصدقة وابليس يابنات حريص بيقولك ماينفع

ياكمليها كاملة وخطأ عليك ... وبيخليك تياسين وتذكري كلما حسيتي انك مليتي روحي صلي ركعتين 

او هللي وسبحي لانك قربتي من الفرج وابليس بيمللك...


طبعا ارسلت مسج للشيخ وانتم تعرفون وصفته...بس بذكركم

البقاء على طهارة دايما( وانتبهوا يابنات ووالله عن تجربة بدايتها يمكن تتوضين باليوم ست سبع مرات) ابليس بيخليك تملين ووالله اني استغرب وقت الدورة اكون عادي طبيعية ومااحس بغازات لكن لمن اطهر وارجع لجل ابقى على طهارة واتوضأ يبدأ ابليس كل شويه يحسسني لجل اتوضأ...توضي واعرفي انك ماشية صح وهذا من ابليس


ثاني شي التهليل والتسبيح وشكر الله...ودايما انطقي واكثري من الكلمات اللي يحبها سبحانه مثل لااله الا الله وسبحان الله تراك هنا تمجدينه وكثري من سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم... هنا تمجدينه وتدورين عاللي يحبه

نجي على المحرمات حاولي قد ماتقدرين تبعدين عنها... بقولك شي موبايلك ولاب توبك اذا فيهم مقاطع ميوزيك او اغاني احذفيهم وانتي تحذفينهم وتسوين افراغ لسلة المحذوفات قولي يارب تركتهم وحذفتهم عشانك طلبا لمرضاتك يارب ارضني وانت الغني عني وعن اي شي مني انت الكريم


واخر شي الصدقة... انا لمن سالت الشيخ عنها قال لي لو بريال...
انا بقولكم وش سويت...
بنات والله العظيم اني اذا حصلت عود اسنان مرمي اني اشيله لان ازالة الاذى عن الطريق صدقة وانكتبت لي باذن الله صدقة


الشغالة ترى يجوز...وانتي تعطينها لو ريال رددي يارب اكرمني وادعي باللي تبينه...

شفتي اي حاجة لو كسرة زجاج ارفعيها لجل الله ... خلي كل شي لجل ربك...ووالله يابنات لتشوفين

الفرج...

طبعا انا لاازكي نفسي وانا من اكثر العباد ذنوبا لكن كتبته لاجلكم...ولاتنسون تضيفون طاعات خفيه من عندكم واجتهدوا


وترى مرة قريت لوحدة سوت كل شي وماتحقق اللي تبيه تدرون وش سوت تحلف انه ماتحقق الالمن تركت معصية كانت عليها دايما...


اتركي احب شي لنفسك وتعصين فيه الله وبتشوفين العوض فوري ولايقولك ابليس عوضك عقب سنة او سنين... انتي وحسن ظنك برب العباد



منقول للفائده 


يلا شو رايكم انطبق^^ طبعا اولا واخيرا لوجه الله ^^

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

ربي اني لما انزلت اليه من خير فقير

يزآج آلله خييييير جوجووتي وعسى ربي يوفقج ويزرقج بلي تتمنينه يارب ^^

آن شآءآلله آلكل يطبق وانا و ياج ..~

----------


## hope09

تسلمين ختيه ...
يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## مياري العسل

زاد الله حسناتكم و فرج همكم يا رب

----------


## أم حمــد3

يا الله ...يا كريم...يا أول...يا آخر...يا مجيب...يا فارج الهمّ،...ويا كاشف الغمّ،
فرّج همي ويسّر أمري........وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي
وارزقني من حيث...........لا أحتسب يا ربّ العالمين 
 :Amen:

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكووووووووووووورة الغاليه على الموضوع الطيب
وفي ميزان حسناتج يااارب
وربي يسهل امووورج يااارب ويرزقج باللي تتمنينه ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح اللي يكون خير لها عاجلاا غير آجل برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين





يارب يارب يارب يا سامع الصوت وياسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اسالك اللهم ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياجامع ياجامع ياجامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان على ماتحب وبماتحب وترضى واجعلني معه من المكرمين
اللــــــــــــــــــــــهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين



برحمتك ياحي ياقيوم استغيث

----------


## softqueen

ربي يرزقكن

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*الواحد لازم يسوي لربه مب عشان الزواج و لا غيره ^^*

----------


## فرصاد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

ربي يسهل امووورج يااارب ويرزقج باللي تتمنينه ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح اللي يكون خير لها عاجلاا غير آجل برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكورة اختي و بارك الله فيج 
جزاج ربي كل خير

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

بارك الله فيج غالييتي 

في ميزان حسناتج  :Smile: 

عقبالج ياعسسسل

----------


## اي فون

بارك الله فيج

----------


## نجمة العين2

> السلام عليكم
> قولوا ماشاء الله.. 
> والله العظيم اللي دعاني للتسجيل للمنتدى رغبة انكم تشاركوني قصتي وتستفيدون وتطبقون 
> انا كنت العام الماضي .. 
> وتحديدا برمضان تقريبا يوم12 بالشهر.. كنت جالسة ع قناة بداية وشفت محاضرة للشيخ المشيقح ويحكي 
> القصص .. هنا انا تحمست... 
> وقلت بطبقها.ووالله مامر فترة بسيطة وحنا بالشهر على اخر الشهر يجيني خبر تلميح بخطوبتي. 
> وبنص شوال تملكت قولوا ماشاء الله...طبعا بقولكم برنامجي... 
> 
> ...


*الله يجزيج كل خيرررر وفي ميزان اعماللك* 

*انا بنظم ان شاء الله لهذا البرنامج ويا حبذا لو تزيدين عليه قرأت سورة البقره* 
*لان تركها حسرة ولا تبطلها السحره وقرائتها بركه*

----------


## *ميره*

تسلمين ختيه ...
يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## الليدي نتالي

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير جوجو

ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل ^^

----------


## فتاه صابره

ان شااااااااء الله بنطبق وياااااااارب خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> *الواحد لازم يسوي لربه مب عشان الزواج و لا غيره ^^*


اكيد لربه حبيبتي وهذا اللي انا قلته بموضوعي لو لاحظتي بس بعد عسب يتحقق لكل وحده اللي تتمناه سواء زوج ولا وظيفه ولا يهال كل وحده لها امنيه بهالحياه واكيد انتي بعد لج اماني ^^ هاي الدنيا



> *الله يجزيج كل خيرررر وفي ميزان اعماللك* 
> 
> *انا بنظم ان شاء الله لهذا البرنامج ويا حبذا لو تزيدين عليه قرأت سورة البقره* 
> *لان تركها حسرة ولا تبطلها السحره وقرائتها بركه*


اوووك حبيبتي اللي يريحج بس استمري وربي يوفقج ويحقق لج اللي تتمنينه يارب



ماتقصرون عالمرور الطيب

----------


## laila226

[ اللهمِ آرزقني‘ بالزوجَ اللذي‘ هوِ خيرْ ليِ‘ واناآ خيرِ لهِ
في ديننآِ ودنيآنآِ ومعآشنآ وعآقبهِ أمرنآِ عآجله وآجلهًِ ]

----------


## صرخة الروح

صدق الصدقه انا مجربتها والله اني كل ما اتصدق يفرج ربي همي وتيسر اموري بس بحسن نيه لله تعالى وتشوفين في مواضيع معقده بس تنفك بكل سهوله والله العظيم سبحان ربي هو اعلم مافي النفوس والكون كله لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله جزاج الله خير موضوعج حلو وااااااااااااااااااايد ...

----------


## مزيونة البلاد

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

طبقوا 

ولكن لاتنتظروا 

شي من الله 

لإانه يعطي من أشاء 
ومتى أشاء 

وكيفما أشاء 

بغير حساب  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

اللهم فرج هم الجميع

----------


## الريم_88

ربي يجزج الخير ويوفقج ويسعدج في حياتج ...ويرزقج الزريه الصالحه يارب

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

آللّهمّ آجمعَني معَ [[ عَ ]] و وفقنّي معه يآ رب آلعَآلمينْ =)

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللهم امين 


ان شاء الله عذوووبه بالقريب العاجل يارب

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

بصراحة موضوعج حلو بارك الرحمن فيج

والله يرزق اخواتي وكل اخواتي في الدين الزوج الصالح

----------


## الورد1988

عسى ربي يتمم ع خير

----------


## تـاآمـي

أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــاآ شخصيا أسوي هذا كلــــه والله انه صدق......
كنت دوووووم اشوف شي حااد طايح مثل اعواد اسنان ولا سكين ولا اغراش مكسوورة ولا مسمار والله اشلهم وادعي باللي ف خاطري .. كنت ادعي ربي اتزوج ..... سبحان الله صااار^^
قولو ماشاالله ^^يلله شدوو حييييييلكم .. مثل ما قالت دكتورتنا>>(والله لين ألحين كلامها يرن بأذني) تقدروون تخلوون كل عاده عباده سبحاان الله.. ومرة وحده ادعو ربكم بللي ف خاطركم..
مثلا>> مثلا ف نظافتج الشخصية فيها حافظتي على نفسج وهذي روحها عبادة^^

والله يوفق الجميع انشاااء الله ويعطيكم ع قد نيتكم.. ^^

----------


## مياري العسل

> أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــاآ شخصيا أسوي هذا كلــــه والله انه صدق......
> كنت دوووووم اشوف شي حااد طايح مثل اعواد اسنان ولا سكين ولا اغراش مكسوورة ولا مسمار والله اشلهم وادعي باللي ف خاطري .. كنت ادعي ربي اتزوج ..... سبحان الله صااار^^
> قولو ماشاالله ^^يلله شدوو حييييييلكم .. مثل ما قالت دكتورتنا>>(والله لين ألحين كلامها يرن بأذني) تقدروون تخلوون كل عاده عباده سبحاان الله.. ومرة وحده ادعو ربكم بللي ف خاطركم..
> مثلا>> مثلا ف نظافتج الشخصية فيها حافظتي على نفسج وهذي روحها عبادة^^
> 
> والله يوفق الجميع انشاااء الله ويعطيكم ع قد نيتكم.. ^^


ما شاء الله أختي إنتي طبقتي برنامج الشيخ عبدالكريم المشيقج و الله وفقج ويسر أمورج

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ماشاء الله اختي تامي انتي اول وحده تقول تجربتها من المنتدى ربي يوفقج ويسعدج يارب وتسلمين عالتشجيع 



يلا بنات شدن حيلكن ^^

----------


## bdo0or45

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 


.. مشكووره ختي ويزاج الله خيير ..

----------


## اماراتية99

الله يهديني ويهدي الجميع ان شاء الله لما فيه خير ونيل مرضاة لله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

العفو حبيباتي

----------


## نسيم الليل37

حبــآيب قلبي


خلــوا النيه فـ قلبووكم


أول شي

رضــآ رب العــآلمين والاجــر ..

ومن ثم الي تبــووونهـ ..~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد نسوووووم 


رضا الله فوق كل شي 


واكيد بعد رضا الله يتحقق كل شي 

سواء بالدنيا او الاخره باذن الله 


تسلمين عالنصيحه ^^

----------


## marina

*يارب زوج كل البنات العزبيات من اصحاب الخلق والدين وزوج كل بنت من تتمناه يارب*

----------


## هدوء الروح

يجزاج الله خير والله ينولج الي في بالج حلوه الطريقه ونا وياكم يالله خواتي خلونا نبدء مع بعض وربي يهدي الجميع

----------


## شمعة معطرة

عجبني الموضوع طهارة وذكر وصدقة يارب ثبتنا

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ماشاء الله اليوم اول يوم لي وصج راحه نفسيه عجيبه سبحان الله ^^

----------


## &أم الشموخ&

يارب يارب يارب يا سامع الصوت وياسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اسالك اللهم ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياجامع ياجامع ياجامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان على ماتحب وبماتحب وترضى واجعلني معه من المكرمين
اللــــــــــــــــــــــهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


في ميزااانج حسناااتج ياخيتي ..ربي ايوفقج

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ابببببببببببببببببب للفائده

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكورة اختي و يعطيج العافية 
يارب اتسهل و تيسر لي اموري يارب العالمين 
و فرج همي و سهل حياتي و وفقني 
يارب ارزقني من حيث لا احتسب يارب العالمين يارب يا حبيبي

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

جميل  :Smile: 

من وجد الله .. ماذا فقد !!

ومن فقد الله .. ماذا وجد !!

----------


## فتاه صابره

يالله جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## m.j.a

ربي يرزق كل بنت تتمنى بالزوج الصالح

----------


## loveing blue

يزاج الله خير

----------


## J44Z

تسلمين وان شاءالله انطبقها يارب

----------


## جرح وحداوي

يزااااج الله كل خيير..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمون عالمرور الطيب

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

احبببببببه هالموضوع

----------


## الصمت الدقين

تسلميين فدييتج

----------


## حوريهـ دبـي

اكثر من عشر سنوات وانا ادعي بس ربي ما استجاب لي
بطبق طريقة الصدقه لاني مقصره فيها شوووي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> اكثر من عشر سنوات وانا ادعي بس ربي ما استجاب لي
> بطبق طريقة الصدقه لاني مقصره فيها شوووي


اكبر غلط حبيبتي انج تقولين دعيت دعيت وربي ماستجاب لي 

الواحد مايقعد يحاسب ربه ويقوله انا دعيت لك وما استجبت 

نحن علينا الدعا والله راح يستجابه لنا بالوقت المناسب لنا 

وممكن يحتفظ بدعانا للاخره والاخره خيرا وابقى 

وممكن نحن نكون مقصرين بشي ولا ندعي الله بطريقه مب ملائمه 


بس كل شي خير لنا ونحن مانعرف

----------


## al-jo0oharh

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## احبه موت

تسلمين عالموضوع

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الدنيا كلها

يزاج الله خير اختي الله يوفقج ويرزقج ^_^

----------


## ورد الخزامة

الله يعطيج العافيه اختي الجوهره ,,

ويعله في ميزان حسناتج 

والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح وجميع بنات المسلمين ,,

----------


## Ms.3wash

والله رووووعة حبيت الموضوع القصة توووب 
وانا بطبق من اليوم بصراحة  :Smile:

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

تسلمين وان شاءالله انطبقها يارب

----------


## الفدعانية

اتمنى البنات اللي معرسات ولي مش معرسات يستفيدون

----------


## om dana2012

تسلمو هالانامل

----------


## malakmaroc

الله يرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## aroma_girl

اله يوفقنا جميعا ويحقق أمانينا وأمانيكم 


الله أكبر والحمدلله

----------


## دلع العاصمه

يزااااااج الله خير ...والله يرزقنا

----------


## MiSs MiMi

انا لو ورقة في الأرض أشلها ؟؟؟ 

أو قطة نفس شي أبعدها من طريق !!

^^ سهلة هالامور وأي حد يقدر يسويها بحياته يومية

أنا بدون تفاخر أغلبها بكل وقت أسويها

تسلمين ع هالموضوع  :Smile:  


حرب الإنسان ويا إبليس تبقى للأبد 

الله يقوينا عليه وترك المعاصي يارب

----------


## ميمي4

بغض النظر عن تحقيق المطالب


بصراحه انا كذا مرة جربت هالبرنامج 

والله احس براحه فظييييعه

والله ما اجاملكم

كنت وااايد أستانس من غير شي

الله يزرع الراحه فقلبي فجأة .. و اتييني فترات اتم اقرا البقره كامله يوميا

والله اتييني وناسه مب طبيعيه ..

التقرب من الله اساس الراحه النفسيه .. ف لا تبتعدون عن رب العالمين  :Smile:

----------


## غرووب 22

اَللَّهُمَّ يَا خَيْرٌ الغَافِرَيْنِ، وياخير الفَاتِحِينَ، وَيَا خَيْرٌ الرازقين، وَيَا خَيْرٌ المُحْسِنِينَ أَجْعَلُ أَمْرِي وَأُمِرُّ أحبتي وَالمُؤَمِّنِينَ كُلُّهُ خُيَرًا،. سَبِّحَانِّ الَّذِي إِذَا ذَكَرَتْهُ ذَكَرُكَ، وَإِنْ شَكَرْتِهُ زَادَكَ، وَإِنْ تَوَكَّلَتْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّاكَ.. سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَالحَمْدُ لله وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ وَاللهُ أَكْبَرُ.. اَللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَثَّرْتُ ذنوبنآ فاغفرهآ وَإِنْ ظَهَرْتُ عيوبنآ فآسترهآ وَآنٌ زآدت همومنآ فآزلهآ وَآنٌ ضُلَّتْ آنفسنآ طريقهآ فرُدهآ آليكَ رَدًّا جميلاً ❤️

----------

